# Solved: Quicktime Runtime error for microsoft visual C++



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Greetings people, i'm having serious problems when I use quicktime player, whenever I play the movie, it gives an runtime error, saying that "Buffer overrun detected", and now i'm been forced to terminate this program. The error also says that quicktime.exe causes and issue. What causes it, Anyhelp would be appreciated

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:57:15 PM, on 8/30/2007
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\NDAS\System\ndasmgmt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\FREEDO~1\fdm.exe
C:\Users\byron\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\07KFVW7C\HiJackThis[1].exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {206E52E0-D52E-11D4-AD54-0000E86C26F6} - C:\PROGRA~1\FRESHD~1\FRESHD~1\fdcatch.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\iefdmcks.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Program Files\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trend Micro AntiVirus 2007] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe -1 --delay 15
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - Global Startup: NDAS Device Management.lnk = C:\Program Files\NDAS\System\ndasmgmt.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.2.100.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F5F9FB8-878E-4455-95E0-F64B2314288A} (ijjiPlugin2 Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin11USA.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: g7bs_device - - C:\Windows\system32\g7bscoms.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NDAS Service (ndassvc) - XIMETA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NDAS\System\ndassvc.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro AntiVirus Protection Service (tavsvc) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 7293 bytes


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Bump the 6th time!!!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Never mind I got it. I just download the vista codec pack. Vista has serious issues with quicktime.


----------

